# Cost of Rabies and other jabs



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today Motley had his annual jabs.
The total bill is 43.32€ thats. £38.58
How does that compare with what you pay?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We pay a little more. Can't tell you the recent costs because Yvonne shreds Vet's bills to hide the evidence. :crying:

Last bill for rabies booster only was £29.99 but that was 4 years ago.

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t know
We just pay

Every injection is precluded by a check up, a set price , added to the price that he’s come here anyway 

Heart rate by stethoscope

Whilst he growls at them 

And the promise he’s fit enough , which we know 

If he wasn’t he’d be brought there anyway 

Injection given 

Money paid 

And the hound from hell is free again to terrorise our life again on his travels in the MH 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They vary from area to area. Around here we pay about 30-40 pounds for distemper etc. Rabies would be extra. Kennel cough is extra too. I don’ Usually bother with it.


----------

